# Seiko 7T92-0CF0 'Flightmaster' (Incoming)



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

This is the last of my new watches for the time being, to complete my Seiko Chronograph collection. As you will have read I took pot luck on a non working T42 for buttons in the eternal optimist that I am, that when I popped a battery in it would spring into life...So that left me with room for another as it was dead a a Dodo. So with that broken for parts and having donated links to my T34. I needed another, but having spent quiet a lot by my standards, in a week at least, it needed to be a good price and another interesting Seiko Chronograph, preferably from another 'T' line of models. I would have loved a gold and black SNA414P1, but was unlikely to get one for less than £150, which is too much at the moment. So I was idly browsing fifty quid Seiko Chronos at 'Buy it Now' prices (there aren't many) and feeling a bit bored with the rough basic T92 'Argos Specials' I was seeing. Not even worth 15 quid in my view.

So i decided to look at the Auction ones and yesterday morning found a mint looking listing for a 7T92-0CF0 the blue one with a starting bid of 50 quid and amazingly after almost 10 days no bids. Given its as new looks. I can only think that listing only the model number and not referring to it as a Flightmaster or Flighty had caused it to be overlooked in searches.

Ok I know these were retailed by Argos in the past 5 years and that new they were once or twice on sale in the quiet summer months and just after New Year 2014 for someting like £78, and I think you can still get them on Amazon for cheap enough.

Never the Less I won the auction and think that £51 delivered was pretty good.










sellers pictures


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

That is a cracker for the money paid :thumbsup:  I think I have a spare bracelet link in the depths of my bits n bobs box should you require one .


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Can't go wrong for that sort of money! and what a blue!

Seiko do some remarkable stuff.

Alan


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Great find. I love that luminescent blue dial. If luminescent is the right word, I know what I mean. Looks like it's in very good condition.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks chaps, i'll get some more pictures on when it arrives, its one of those that I hankered for in about 2013 when Argos etc seemed to want silly money for them, about 220 quid if memory serves me rightly! Then when they were selling them at in the sales for an amazing 78 quid I couldn't get hold of one locally it seemed they were pretty much unobtainable at that price, and when I could have got one for £110 in the new year sales in 2014, i bought the plain white dial ordinary bimetal t92 in the cabinet next to the flighty and could have kicked myself. Any how got there in the end.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Well done, that's a great looking watch, will look forward to seeing some more pictures when it arrives. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a beauty, Nigel...well done for spotting it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks lads it will complete the round up nicely for now. Next year ill probably buy another 6 watch, watch box and start a hunt for 6 seiko divers. I think my Chronograph collection is settled.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Flighty arrived this morning. Its a September 2012. Im not sure of the production start date on these or whether they are still being made. But i think that 2012 was the first time i saw them for sale.

Its mint with just a bit of rebrushing to do on the clasp.

Its not often these come up with an unmarked bezel insert.

Screw down crown. Solid outer link bracelet. Security clasp with micro. Unlike some of the t92s. 42mm wears very nicely.

Typical Seiko unbeatable lume.

Ive made it my own by fitting new spring bars and adjusting the end links to fit the case better. They do seem to get pulled. Possibly by heavier wrists on a tight bracelet. Which seemed a good length 4 links out for me.

I always take more out the 6 o clock side so the watch head doesnt slip away from me. Over to some pics.

One think i like about the t92 over the earlier t's is the ability to time over the hour upto a full 12 hrs due to the hour and minute hand instead of just minute hand on the 6 oclock subdial. Seen in the final photo. Below.

I think the flighties in all their guises are a bit cool.




















































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Cracking looking Seiko , Nigel , nice addition to the collection , well done .


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> ability ﻿﻿to time over ﻿﻿the hour ﻿﻿upto a full﻿ ﻿12 ﻿﻿hrs﻿ ﻿


 You like your eggs well done.

Love the colour of that dial.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice catch, Nigel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> You like your eggs well done.
> 
> Love the colour of that dial.


 i time my dad when he takes the dog a walk, that way my mum knows when to expect him back, hes not getting any faster.


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Nigel Am I correct in thinking you have changed direction, again , with your collection. I was enjoying your forays into the sheiks chromos but you seem to be selling up? Where is the wind taking you?


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha ,

That is a very nice sample NigelP.

I got this SNAD08 7T62-OJR0 years ago of a women seller on the Bay for .... $80.00 USD. It still works great hardly is used because I am really not a Gold Watch Guy. I have used it oh maybe about Five times since I have it. I really want a Silver case on if I can get it yet. The Watch came with all ... Three Booklets , Card , Elite Club Card , even the Hang Tag. I almost had it traded for a Silver Black Dial but he changed his mind last minute.

Aloha

Louis LongBike


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

That is a beauty, Nigel! :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Cas, i'm afraid its gone now im like that quick to fall in quick to fall out  ive moved on from seiko chronos to old swiss mechanical.


----------



## happyal27 (Jun 25, 2019)

Not too sure about the flight master, but got to say that it looks good in the blue.


----------

